# 09/10 Raw Discussion Thread: New Orleans gets Rowdy



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Smoothie King Center, New Orleans, LA*​


> In an action-packed edition of Monday Night Raw, emanating live from New Orleans, Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey teams up with longtime friend Natalya to battle Alexa Bliss and her nefarious accomplice, Alicia Fox. Also on Raw, Triple H returns to respond to The Undertaker’s chilling message last Monday night, and WWE Hall of Famer Mick Foley returns to commemorate the 20th anniversary of his historic (and infamous) Hell in a Cell Match.











*New Orleans gets Rowdy once more*​


> In the same city that hosted her WWE in-ring debut at this year’s WrestleMania, Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey stands alongside her friend and training partner Natalya to battle former titleholder Alexa Bliss and the wily Alicia Fox in tag team action.
> 
> This past Monday night, Little Miss Bliss made The Queen of Harts submit to her own version of Rousey’s Armbar as The Rowdy One looked on from ringside. Can Rousey and Natalya score some retribution this coming Monday night, six nights before The Baddest Women on the Planet defends her title against The Goddess at the WWE Hell in a Cell pay-per-view event?











*Is The Shield shattered?*​


> As if dealing with Braun Strowman and new Raw Tag Team Champions Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre wasn’t enough, The Shield now have to combat a small army of menacing Superstars who have formed a united front against The Hounds of Justice.
> 
> After Universal Champion Roman Reigns, Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose were arrested this past Monday night and charged with inciting a riot, criminal damage and disorderly conduct, The Shield returned to bring the fight to The Monster Among Men and his new allies, but they were met with a massive ambush that included virtually half of the Team Red roster.
> 
> Although clearly injured in the assault, The Hounds of Justice refused medical care at the end of the night. Will The Big Dog be at 100 percent when he defends his title against Strowman inside Hell in a Cell next Sunday? And how will The Shield strike back now that their enemies have joined forces?











*The Game responds to The Deadman*​


> After WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels came to Raw and predicted a win for Triple H in The Game’s final battle against The Undertaker at WWE Super Show-Down in Melbourne, Australia, The Phenom made a shocking return to the red brand to state, in no uncertain terms, that he is going to put HBK’s “buddy, Triple H, down again,” referring, of course, to The Deadman’s back-to-back WrestleMania wins against The Game in 2011 and 2012.
> 
> Triple H will address The Undertaker’s comments Monday in New Orleans in what will surely be a must-see appearance by The King of Kings.











*Mick Foley relives Hell in a Cell history*​


> As Universal Champion Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman take their rivalry inside Hell in a Cell for the first time ever, WWE Hall of Famer Mick Foley — who infamously soared off the top of the diabolical structure two decades ago — returns to Raw to commemorate the 20th anniversary of that grueling and iconic Hell in a Cell Match against The Undertaker at King of the Ring 1998.
> 
> What advice will Mrs. Foley’s Baby Boy impart to the Superstars preparing to do battle inside the cell’s terrifying confines, and how will he celebrate one of the most brutal matches in the history of sports-entertainment?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's quite sad that half of that preview is building a match that's 4 weeks away between two guys who aren't even part of the full time roster. 

The Shield vs. Heels is the best thing going on in this show. That's the main event angle. THAT is what you should be building up. Why did all the heels beat up The Shield? Why didn't anyone else run down to actually help The Shield? 

I think it's almost OBVIOUS this eventually leads to a big Survivor Series feud where Kurt Angle joins The Shield one more time and Corbin will end up being on the heels side.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Are we gonna get Dean/Seth vs Drew/Dolph confirmed, I wonder? The PPV is this coming weekend, right, so they'l have to confirm it this week :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple H was forgotten about after that HBK/Taker segment last week :brock4 Guess he needs to respond to remind people he's in the match.

It's also eaay to forget HIAC is actually next week.

Still, let's see how this Shield vs everybody thing continues.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

reliving the hiac fpalm


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

That Mick Foley's thumbs up photo looks eerily similar to Troll Dog :trolldog


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I guess they had no choice to put a talented woman in the first position after Botch Brie mode.
I wonder if Ronda is going to beat up cops again and put the Shield to shame?


And if both the Riott Squad and Ronda could interact that would be worth it.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So after "looking at the preview I've come to the following conclusions.......


How the Booking team under #WWELogic has put "thought" into this GO-HOME Show........










And then how most of the audience will react to this show.......


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does any look at the previews and ask yourselves "I can't believe I used to think this show was entertaining".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH and Foley in 2018? :tripsscust

I hope they don't revisit the Shield attacking everyone who accosted them, one by one. My question is why wouldn't the same guys just destroy the Shield every week? They have a vast numbers advantage and would succeed every single time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This preview looks abysmal


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

So I guess Bayley and Sasha will go another month without having a PPV match.

I actually looked it up, the only main show PPV matches Sasha has had this year is the Royal Rumble, Elimination Chamber and Money in the Bank matches plus the jobber battle royal on the WrestleMania pre-show. Bayley has been in the Royal Rumble and the Elimination Chamber and that's it other then a singles preshow match at Backlash w/ Ruby and the jobber battle royal.

And they lost all of them, ridiculous.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Braun going to beat up Foley in another attempt to get Roman cheered by having him make the save?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Preview honestly looks dead. Mainly because the universal title and the IC title have been shoved in the background as a result of this unnecessary Shield reunion.

Last week's show was fun because large parts were just carnage but it made little sense in the grand scheme of things. I hope this can restore some hope at least.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Hopefully we get a decent Elias segment tonight!!


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Bought ring side tickets a few weeks ago. Seeing this preview, I want my money back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm. Let's see.

No letting Rollins focus on his IC Title. No HBK.

Yep, just as I thought.

No buys.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't know I think the preview looks alright?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















That preview :bosque

Cubs/Brewers and MNF for me :bosque


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I find somewhat cool the giant Strowman, but damn it's awful seeing him like having big breasts like in that picture.









Needs a change of attire quickly...0


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point, who can willingly watch RAW without getting alcohol poisoning


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I've got about 20 beer to get me through the shitshow tonight. 

Very excited to watch Ronda spam the same Judo throw over and over again, and have deluded twits comment about how great in the ring she is.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

THE ASCENSION ARE STILL ALIVE???? HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

NeyNey said:


> THE ASCENSION ARE STILL ALIVE???? HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought they were faces


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











_*I got plenty for everyone here including my fiancee here. 
*_


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this RAW.
Even if Renee is still a bit quiet and still in the "I'm a fan" mode, it's amazing compared to Coach. 

Plus Mick is going to get that cheap pop I hope.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

That preview :bearer


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

If you are watching this over Monday Night Football....you are crazy.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> If you are watching this over Monday Night Football....you are crazy.


I don't get american footbal in Ireland. I've tried watching about ten games and find it boring. I watched six of them from start to finish fwiw. And NFL (i assume it's NFL, could be college) doesn't have Ronda Rousey or the Riott Squad.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> If you are watching this over Monday Night Football....you are crazy.


I mean not everyone likes Football, I'm more of a Hockey person myself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> If you are watching this over Monday Night Football....you are crazy.


Really don't care about watching Football.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Switchblade Club said:


> If you are watching this over Monday Night Football....you are crazy.


it's the jets vs the lions... that's basically just as :bearer as RAW


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I swear they call up Mick every year to talk about how dangerous HIAC is fpalm

Does Vince think fans are so stupid that they'd forget the dozen other speeches from Mick about HIAC?..


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> I swear the call up Mick every year to talk about how dangerous HIAC is fpalm
> 
> Does Vince think fans are so stupid that they'd forget the dozen other speeches from Mick about HIAC?..


I think Vince genuinely believes that fans only remember a month or 2 into the past tbh, it'd explain a lot of his booking.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

RavishingRickRules said:


> I think Vince genuinely believes that fans only remember a month or 2 into the past tbh, it'd explain a lot of his booking.


 Try a week.
Ember gets her first loss to Sarah Logan?
It's forgotten about until two mentions by Cole a few weeks apart.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> If you are watching this over Monday Night Football....you are crazy.


YAY I'm crazy :lmao

Or, I live in a country that doesn't give a shit about football.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any scripted leaks yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> If you are watching this over Monday Night Football....you are crazy.


I find american football boring :shrug. At least with WWE we can shit about it here, have a laugh and be miserable together :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Try a week.
> Ember gets her first loss to Sarah Logan?
> It's forgotten about until two mentions by Cole a few weeks apart.


I wonder if Vince even remembers much more than a week. 

"Hey Paul, who's that ginger girl, she's a looker let's give her a push!"

"That's Becky Vi-"

"I don't care dammit! Look at her ass-ets, give her a push."

"Ok Vince."

------

"Paul, why is Ric Flairs daughter not winning this match again?"

"You told me to push the ginger gi-"

"I don't care dammit! Ric's daughter should win and we should turn the other one heel!"

"But she's pretty ov-"

"Shut up Paul, nobody cares what you think, dammit!" 

(I'm obviously joking and am actually a big Charlotte and Becky fan so please don't quote me with your undies in a twist please anybody. Ta)


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

RavishingRickRules said:


> (I'm obviously joking and am actually a big Charlotte and Becky fan so please don't quote me with your undies in a twist please anybody. Ta)


 Don't worry. It's not that winning matches is what matters. :trolldog


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

4 pages of replies 10 minutes before the show starts, really puts into perspective how abysmal the show has been lately.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Switchblade Club said:


> If you are watching this over Monday Night Football....you are crazy.


Why would I want to watch a non-playoff game between teams i'm not a fan of?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> I swear they call up Mick every year to talk about how dangerous HIAC is fpalm
> 
> Does Vince think fans are so stupid that they'd forget the dozen other speeches from Mick about HIAC?..


Vince himself has shit memory, he forgot what the F-5 was once.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sweet mercy. This is the go home show for HIAC






Black_Power said:


> Vince himself has shit memory, he forgot what the F-5 was once.


Forgetting a finishing move isn't a big deal.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How will WWE insult our intelligence this week?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Sweet mercy. This is the go home show for HIAC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is it's not just move it's the move of the top guy, not only that he took the move and it even broke his hip lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this go home show goes.

In for Reigns and the build with the Shield.

Not getting my hopes up but for them doing anything of not with Sasha let alone putting her in a worthwhile match for HIAC. But I'd like for it to happen.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets see how quickly I tap out and go play spiderman tonight ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Alright, let's see how this go home show goes.


it's a go home show and it's still this abysmal? LMAO this company..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lets see how quickly I tap out and go play spiderman tonight ha


Sorry for off topic but is that Spiderman game any good? Trailers looked misleading.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH no Owens is with a bunch of jobbers WHHHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HISTORY!! roud


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler kicking off the show :trips8


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sorry for off topic but is that Spiderman game any good? Trailers looked misleading.


The game is fucking awesome.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, Renee has that hair pulled back tight, looks painful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This show already is a mess


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Kevin Owens being a lackey for Strowman after their recent storyline is dumb as shit, even by WWE standards :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sorry for off topic but is that Spiderman game any good? Trailers looked misleading.


Its the best superhero game I have ever played and the game looks and plays better than the trailers, if you can believe that


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So opening with Dolph/Drew...ok hopefully Rollin/Ambrose interrupt and it sets up a tag team match between them at HIAC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did AoP switch their gear to green cos their black gear looks too much like The Shield's gear? :lol


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn they rollin deeper than the Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to say at least it's not Roman but it's Chris 'Dolph Ziggy' Jericho


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol so i guess its official :braun now leads the biggest and strongest stable in wrestling history that was created out of nowhere for no reason fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did AoP switch their gear to green cos their black gear looks too much like The Shield's gear? :lol


yup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still makes no sense for Owens to be out there with Braun.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the BWO (Braun World Order)


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It honestly wouldn’t surprise me if they had Seth and Dean betray Roman and turn heel in another attempt to try and get Roman over. There is nobody they will not sacrifice for this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Still makes no sense for Owens to be out there with Braun.


it makes no sense for anyone except dolph and drew to be out there with :braun


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin Owens looks really unmotivated right now


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Making :reigns2 great again.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its the best superhero game I have ever played and the game looks and plays better than the trailers, if you can believe that


I'm pretty terrible at it honestly, but just swining around the City is a blast. Spiderman, Detroit Become Human have been two of the best games I've played in a very long time. Sucks for Xbox fans.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kevin Owens looks really unmotivated right now


He shouldn't be there he no doubt knows it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its the best superhero game I have ever played and the game looks and plays better than the trailers, if you can believe that





PavelGaborik said:


> The game is fucking awesome.


Both strong positive comments, I may get it tomorrow!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still can't believe Braun is a heel.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> He shouldn't be there he no doubt knows it.


Yeah, this lumberjack setup is a joke. Two former world champions among the lumberjacks, what kind of stupidity is this?


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

RAW= Really Asinine Writing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dogs of War fpalm


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Got to admit, it’s reakku depressing to see Braun as a heel. They ruined him!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It was hilarious that the Shield got arrested for doing their job, they were CHARGED, and then the cops gave them a lift back to Raw to continue the apparent crime they were taken away and charged for


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Braun isn't wrong, therefore he's the bad guy :trolldog


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Still can't believe Braun is a heel.
> 
> :lmao


No one can but :vince5


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why the fuck are they giving us this movie-esque trailer about shit that happened last week? Do we really need all of this DURING an in-ring segment?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Two great danes and a poodle apparently


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't believe what they did to poor Braun...we finally had a face with legitimate potential...and they ruined him.

Poor Dean too.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

KO loooks so bored lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why the fuck are they giving us this movie-esque trailer about shit that happened last week? Do we really need all of this DURING an in-ring segment?


I'm sure they had to give the crowd some time to recover from some epic pre-raw matches, lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolph the latest WWE spokesman for Be A Star! :heyman6


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Didn't Drew say Carnage several times last week?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Seth & Roman had to run to catch up with Dean :lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is the only important person. This is pathetic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth bringing the fun as usual.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

The Shield getting booed.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, so that's what HHH does with his broken sledgehammers.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now they have weapons. Give them 20 years in prison! :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit boos for The Shield....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor KO :mj2


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This promo is stupid


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol the crowd went mild lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The big dawg with his bag of fetching sticks :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Random axe handles.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

charsetutf said:


> The Shield getting booed.





PavelGaborik said:


> Holy shit boos for The Shield....


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

axe handles? what? :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

As incredibly stupid as this is, I still pop for when the shield take on everyone


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Uhh... axe handles?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oook, back to MNF until HHH is on.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol the crowd literally didn’t care


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. I guess there was a point to that segment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the crowd could not care less about this bullshit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's Nikki's turn to botch multiple suicide dives.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Monster Amongst Men is running away?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That was pretty funny of the Riott Squad.


Can the Riott Squad not try to save Botch mode? I'd rather them not risk getting hurt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I've seen enough Bellas these past 3 weeks to last a lifetime


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Christ almighty...here we go with the Bellas.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I forgot how bad the Bellas were both in and out the ring (I don't watch Total Divas/Bellas).


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

"Protect the yard" fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So, we are we getting Dean/Seth vs Dolph/Drew at HIAC or what? I hope they confirm it later.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh man the riott squad sure got one over on the bellas :lmao 

pa-thet-ikkkkkk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Botch mode part 2.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh god, another Bella match? They really are trying to destroy our souls


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't even like Jinder but damn that was rough. Roman and Braun sure do cause booking paradoxes a lot. One of them needs to go to Smackdown because their booked way too strong and it fucks up every other storyline as a result. It's like watch Superman and Thanos have a fight in Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

That is the worse vandalism I have ever seen ?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So KO quit to become one of Brauns "dogs.."







Thats amazing.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

how bout them axe handles


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Horseshit, tbh. Awful booking. Everyone is made to look like chimps and the Shield gets nothing out of it.

I'd have played it the same way they did in early 2014 : Make the Shield lurk in the shadows and predates on each one of their attackers last week whenever they've got the opportunity.

Gives them an edge and doesn't undermine your whole roster...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They better put Ruby over strong here..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Trophies said:


> It's Nikki's turn to botch multiple suicide dives.


Nikki isn't bad. She's definitely stupid enough to try something she hasn't practiced. The whole brie mode came from her being wasted anyway. Nikki has actual talent.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MrJT said:


> They better put Ruby over strong here..


They'll start building up Nikki to face Ronda at Evolution, so I see Ruby losing here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

At least its just Nikki. Keep Brie far the fuck away from that ring.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The Bellas getting a small room Lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fakest looking cops ever :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

MrJT said:


> They better put Ruby over strong here..




Poor baby you’re so tired *strokes your hair*


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow those police officers sure are nice and calm and definitely not trying to escalate it. So officially are the Shield bailed or did they escape or what?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Shield get booed and did TS really kill every heel on the roster? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I am not watching this schlock. Question. Are Seth and Dean raising Roman's reactions or is he dragging theirs down? Or has there been no impact either way?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

And these are the faces :ha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So KO quit to become one of Brauns "dogs.."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit is unreal. Do they just expect us to forget all about it like it never happened?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the soyest, cringest looking bunch of cops ever roflmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Please Bella Twins fuck off for good after this run for Evolution.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> Wow those police officers sure are nice and calm and definitely not trying to escalate it. So officially are the Shield bailed or did they escape or what?


The cops of WWE are the only ones in the USA that wouldn't shoot you for having your hands in your pockets "suspiciously", somehow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Riotts with the jobber entrance


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Here’s an idea, stop sacrificing talent to the Roman agenda


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

One day Nikki is gonna screw that up and pull her boobs out on live TV


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Kill every heel on the roster then put the Bellas in a match right after.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So The Shield are kicked out again? What's the point of this. Hopefully they lurk around and end up doing something at least lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That’s the best bunch of cops they could come up with? :lol :lol 

And if they book Nikki over Ruby... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So the women's revolution are led by these two: one woman who takes the word suicide in suicide dive literally and one who makes sure she gets her ass shown off on camera,
Great role models for little girls.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

They can't be serious with this shit right? RIGHT?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> They'll start building up Nikki to face Ronda at Evolution, so I see Ruby losing here.


for christ sakes...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Theres the Nikki entrance that I love...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nikki is fine and I don't mind her. I actually like her. Brie on the other hand...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol @ the crowd cheering for Nikki. I already hate this hick crowd


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I appreciate WWE for putting the Bellas segment on early two weeks in a row, so we get it over with :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki is fucking awful, too. Not Brie awful, but still shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO just saw the opening segment.

3 on 15.

Fuck off unkout


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I find it funny they put on Nikki's entry with her ass instead of putting on the entry of the sisterhood of the Riott Squad.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie bringing her butt cleavage pants back again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That spear and punches from Nikki were so shit. 

I expect Ruby to win this time, don't know why.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I wonder who's fucking Nikki backstage now that Cena's out of the picture


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

"I quit", said guy on tv still.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So in 20 minutes Raw made their roster look like weak shit at the hands of three guys.

We have a faction war...with dog names.

This show needs putting down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> That spear and punches from Nikki were so shit.
> 
> I expect Ruby to win this time, don't know why.


Yeah Nikki could definitely have put more energy into those punches.

As I said earlier, they are likely building up Nikki to face Ronda at Evolution so I think Nikki wins here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MrJT said:


> I wonder who's fucking Nikki backstage now that Cena's out of the picture


She's probably Roman's side chick. From one Superman to the next.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Decent little match here considering a bella's apart of it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman vs Braun doesn't feel like a main event match or HIAC worthy match.

It's felt like it's TS vs Braun, Drew and Ziggler, with little else between Roman and Braun.

It should be a 3 on 3 match, while AJ-Joe, Jeff-Orton and Charlotte-Becky get HIAC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I take it then that the Ronda/Nattie vs Alexa/Mickie match is main eventing?

Odd they haven't announced anything for the main event yet.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh New Orleans you disappoint me cheering for the Bellas.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> She's probably Roman's side chick. From one Superman to the next.


No Roman is happily married. He seems like a good guy out of the ring too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's make Raw as awful as possible. Do they try to push the worst talents possible?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Preaches women's revolution and has the Bellas winning matches in 2018, fuck outta here with that nonsense.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really letting these worthless part time Bella chicks bury the Riot Squad.:lol:done


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah fucking your way into popularity. That's the way to go!


The bella twins are literally the fucking manager Trish Stratus except they took the idea of fucking their way to their top seriously


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess Ruby fell asleep on Nikki’s shoulders there. She had plenty of time :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

OK, nvm, Riotts :buried

So, what's the point of the match on Australia if the Bellas are gonna keep beating every week?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor Ruby


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Gotta love the Bellas burying young talent


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> I find it funny they put on Nikki's entry with her ass instead of putting on the entry of the sisterhood of the Riott Squad.


Her ass is looking far less impressive than it used to be to boot.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Liv Morgan is the girl i try to pickup at the Bars, Sarah Logan is the girl i end up taking home, and Ruby Riot is who my hungover self wakes up next too the next morning.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So is this gonna be Monday night Evolution again like last week, even tho HIAC is this Sunday, they've gotta promote the all womens event!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Thought the Ruby/Nikki match was good. Im in no way a Nikki fan, but she's not as bad in the ring as some make her out to be.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

sick of seeing the bellas already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I take it then that the Ronda/Nattie vs Alexa/Mickie match is main eventing?
> 
> Odd they haven't announced anything for the main event yet.


They announced the Ronda tag match as the main event in the RAW commercials all last week


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Imagine if someone competent took over this company, the AMOUNT of work they’d have to put in to undo this whole mess


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way too much time just holding up Ruby there, makes no sense for her to not have broken free.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So much HISTORY!! roud


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Sarah Looks Good


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> No Roman is happily married. He seems like a good guy out of the ring too.


Yes thats why I said *side* chick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> They announced the Ronda tag match as the main event in the RAW commercials all last week


Ah, missed it, thanks.

Oh well...figures.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can we just get to Trips and Mick already. I don't care about the rest of the midcard sorry


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Sarah Looks Good


Id take her home from the Bar at last call.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

On one hand, this is a nice thing.
On the other hand, Steph being involved makes it clear this is done solely for brownie points


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Big show better be wrestling tonight


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is for a great cause and all, but holy shit it's boring.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Big Show with that cheap pop. that was hilarious
Wow Show has a good voice on him


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, everyone: THIS is supposed to be the go-home episode :bosque


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Both strong positive comments, I may get it tomorrow!


Def pick it up, you won't be disappointed. Go read the thread in the video game section too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wouldn't mind if Show was the ring announcer for a little bit lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Sarah actually looks like the type of girl you see standing over the bargain bin movies at Walmart at like 2AM.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

DammitC said:


> For the record, everyone: THIS is supposed to be the go-home episode :bosque


OH shut up. It's something nice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing against the kids, but couldn't they do this after the Main Event tapings or after the RAW tapings? Using 15 minutes in this PR stunt when it could have been used in matches/angles.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is it okay to say that this PR is making me sick?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Imagine if someone competent took over this company, the AMOUNT of work they’d have to put in to undo this whole mess


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Imagine if someone competent took over this company, the AMOUNT of work they’d have to put in to undo this whole mess


Unfortunately nearly everyone in media nowadays are politically correct assholes. So even with the McMahon’s gone, the writing would still be total shit to not offend anyone and keep sponsors happy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My dog DDP


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just realized something. They're using the go home show HIAC to promote a different PPV


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This is harmless though. At least they are not using this to get Cena cheered or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best Raw segment of the year.

:hbk1


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Cerebrally assassinate ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so basically HHH vs taker and HBK vs taker will just be for HHH and HBK to get their wins over Taker?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still don't understand why Drake Maverick is AOP's manager.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> so basically HHH vs taker and HBK vs taker will just be for HHH and HBK to get their wins over Taker?


I think Taker beats Triple H to setup HBK beating Taker at Mania.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drake managing AOP just feels like a bad SNL skit. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am already bored, is it just me?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The fact that they are rehashing this again is such a prime example of egos not being able to let it go. 

They had that beautiful moment at Mania 28, that should have been it. It was meaningful and felt real, time to slide over boys.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is it okay to say that this PR is making me sick?


No matter how nice this is, I am with you on that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I still don't understand why Drake Maverick is AOP's manager.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so basically HHH vs taker and HBK vs taker will just be for HHH and HBK to get their wins over Taker?


Lets hope so. No sympy for Taker after burying half the roster as an old man.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> I still don't understand why Drake Maverick is AOP's manager.


Isn't he a babyface on 205 live? (I don't watch 205)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am already bored, is it just me?


Nope.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> The fact that they are rehashing this again is such a prime example of egos not being able to let it go.
> 
> They had that beautiful moment at Mania 28, that should have been it. It was meaningful and felt real, time to slide over boys.


YUP Takers last feud should be against Balor to give him a rub.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Isnt their a freaking universal title match and a PPV in 6 days? Is this even being mentioned?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Isn't he a babyface on 205 live? (I don't watch 205)


No idea don't watch 205 Live. Can barely make it through the 5 hours of main roster programming each week without adding the 1 hour of 205 live.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AOP should be at Strowman's side. Not Ziggler/Drew. It would have done wonders for them. Instead of building the AOP as the next dominant team alongside Braun, they decide to do nothing of importance with them and give 2 men in Drew/Dolph the spot when they don't need it or make sense being there.

They could have been a truly devastating stable. Oh well. Fuck this company...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this makes no fucking sense


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hmm I wonder who is going to win this match...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Drake just looks so damn geeky.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Drake needs to quit smiling like a goof


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What the hell is that thing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a waste of a good talent that is rock star spud


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AOP should be at Strowman's side. Not Ziggler/Drew. It would have done wonders for them. Instead of building the AOP as the next dominant team alongside Braun, they decide to do nothing of importance with them and give 2 men in Drew/Dolph the spot when they don't need it or make sense being there.
> 
> They could have been a truly devastating stable. Oh well. Fuck this company...


Do you really want to feed the AOP to the shield like they will Dolph and Drew


Why is Raw giving promos for SD WTF


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh so the E brings back the super collider after pretty much killing their wwe career stone dead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You are trying to build up AoP with a new manager yet at the same time have them out as allies for Braun and his pack who get beaten down by the Shield.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee is not doing too bad, I kinda like her tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

More video packages...of a feud not even on this brand?






The fuck?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you really want to feed the AOP to the shield like they will Dolph and Drew
> 
> 
> Why is Raw giving promos for SD WTF


Raw is giving promos for SD because Hell in a Cell is a dual brand PPV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Renee is not doing too bad, I kinda like her tonight


Yeah, I think she'll only improve with time as she gains more experience and grows into the role and gets more comfortable.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you really want to feed the AOP to the shield like they will Dolph and Drew
> 
> 
> Why is Raw giving promos for SD WTF


Well no, if I were booking it, Strowman would be Universal Champ with AOP being tag champions. Then you do the Ambrose heel turn to break up the Shield so that they don't bury them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Renee is not doing too bad, I kinda like her tonight


She was great in NXT


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

People complain about Orton’s mic skills, when Jeff Hardy is nearly WOAT level bad :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Renee correcting Corey? Please let banter happen


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H laughing at the rent-a-cops. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:trips :buried


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And here comes a 20 min HHH promo about a non canon PPV.


So were gonna go though an hour and a half of literally NOTHING happening. This is brutal, and they're up against a MNF doubleheader. Its like they just said fuck it and didn't even try.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate to say it, but Triple H vs Undertaker is only intriguing whenever Shawn Michaels is involved.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Nobody is safe from the shovel lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm stuck here while everyone else is playing SpiderMan


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It looks like Raw is going to be filled with Promos tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was a really weak pop for HHH


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joe is one of the best heels on the roster!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its funny how SD badly needs main event singles talent and three big stars are stuck in a shitty tag team division. Rusev, Cesaro, and Sheamus should all be singles.

Imagine Cesaro vs Joe or Cesaro vs AJ. Hello Cesaro vs DB would be great too


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WENDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

We do not need to have ANOTHER segment dedicated to kissing HHH's ass. 

The fact that Taker and HHH are wrestling in Australia in Oct should be reason enough to tune in without promos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> That was a really weak pop for HHH


I think the prospect of HBK coming out of retirement to face Taker very much took away the interest in Triple H vs Undertaker.

Never-mind that the match shouldn't be happening in the first place.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Undertaker was being a bully, not a star.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone take the microphone away from Lady Balls Husband


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH still great on the mic. If only Vince will let everyone cut promos from the heart and not what their shitty writers come up with.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

This feud is shit, just announce a HBK/Taker match instead.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh guys, this feud is personal now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not one bad promo in this storyline yet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Say what you like about Haitch, he's a great promo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shield this shield that, roman this roman that, oh looks its ambrose and seth the afterthought


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will never understand the point of promoting and giving so much time to a show that it is a month away, giving it priority over the show that will happen this Sunday


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Not one bad promo in this storyline yet.


 helps that their lines are usually miles better than the shit they give to the others.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"its personal!" You said it was personal 9 years ago.


And that intense staring into the camera? OOH SCARY!


You're all old. Outdated. Fuck off and let actual wrestlers wrestle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I will never understand the point of promoting and giving so much time to a show that it is a month away, giving it priority over the show that will happen this Sunday


its just WWFuckery


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That's it?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just give them baseball bats. Axe handles are so stupid fpalm


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Watching ECW in the late 90s made me realize the similarities between Shane douglas and triple h


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Quantity over quality” - WWE’s MO


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa and Mickie wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mickie looking great :book


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shield back in jail. Yawn, guess they'll show up at the end of Raw this week too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its crazy how much The Shield was booed


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

do you think Rollins is enjoying himself? or is he kind of annoyed that he's being downgraded right now.? I bet Ambrose didn't envision this return. He didn't even get the spotlight at all. He never got a promo to talk about being back or anything. They very much screwed Ambrose..he's not standing out at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> helps that their lines are usually miles better than the shit they give to the others.


Better delivery and charisma, as well.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We already had bitch boy and his master.
I like Drew. Can he put his bitch in time out?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my I had forgotten Foley was set to appear tonight.

Can't we get Noelle Foley instead?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck this I'm out I can't watch this garbage anymore. Enjoy the show guys.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It feels like a good half hour went by since the last match happened tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> shield this shield that, roman this roman that, oh looks its ambrose and seth the afterthought




If Roman is the Jesus of the WWE, Seth and Dean are the planks of wood that make up the cross


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder who came up with the B Team's theme?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GEEK TEAM GEEK TEAM GO GO GO! :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The one good thing so far is Renee is actually really good. I think the two times she appeared was testing waters. She definitely seems more vocal now.
And the fact that the B team has a Paddy's day theme tune


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The JobBer Team. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They should make Renee the heel commentator. Might be entertaining


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very pleased with the lack of posts in the Raw threads since the night after SS. Especially tonight's lack of posts. Job well done, everyone.

:bjpenn


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Very pleased with the lack of posts in the Raw threads since the night after SS. Especially tonight's lack of posts. Job well done, everyone.
> 
> :bjpenn




Don’t thank us, thank WWE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh my I had forgotten Foley was set to appear tonight.
> 
> Can't we get Noelle Foley instead?


She is hot af, but she really is the ultimate dumb blonde, I even stopped following her in social media because of that lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Don’t thank us, thank WWE


Fair point.

:cudi


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Fair point.
> 
> 
> 
> :cudi




Some might say it’s.... historic? End of the era maybe? First time ever? Last time ever? Gotta be something there for WWE to market. Throw a sick kid in there and you’ve got yourself a business!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph’s favorite spot is slamming his head into the ring post :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Dean.

:mark:


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The WWE tv shows are horrible. Extremely boring! I just can't enjoy them anymore. I need to find something better to do on Monday/Tuesday nights.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jail time yeah sure sure


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins gonna be a double champ again?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Dolph’s favorite spot is slamming his head into the ring post :lol




Give him a ring post and 6 packs of chewing gum and he’s good to go!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeebus. Renee :woolcock


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I LOVE the idea of Dean & Seth returning as singles wrestlers, not as members of The Shield. CLEVER. Corbin only said The Shield were barred!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao a change of attire.

Ambrose and Seth back to being in the tag division. Looks like no IC title defence for Seth.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

edited out "they killed him" oh fuck off wwe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep we are getting a tag match at HIAC between these guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee looking great as usual.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jim Ross' GOAT call.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

That chokeslam through the Cell roof with the chair landing on Foley's mouth never gets any easier to watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Completely forgot about Mick being on Raw tonight.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So they are doing the 20th anniversary now even though it was in June?

Also KO is officially a complete and total geek.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

King of the ring 98

I miss being a kid. Had everyone over for tha in the basement.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm surprised they showed Vince in that clip showing concern lol he's the fucker that booked it lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hes really not going to explain why he quit?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they are not even going to give Owens promo time and tell us why he is back after quitting?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The guy only has one ear guys!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Heh, so not even a half assed explanation for why he back so fast?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> She is hot af, but she really is the ultimate dumb blonde, I even stopped following her in social media because of that lol


Heh, what did she say? I honestly only look at the picts :lol

But yeah, she is really stunning.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hes really not going to explain why he quit?




The same explanation WWE gives for everything


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dean is so much bigger than Seth now...damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean's actually talking.

:trips8


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

boring boring boring


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Heh, what did she say? I honestly only look at the picts :lol
> 
> But yeah, she is really stunning.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The "sheriff" trying to hold his badge. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin as GM is awful and completely unrealistic.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ i just can't


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Remember KO is in the ring 
:duck


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What was he going to arrest him with? The "cop" didn't even have handcuffs!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG what a great segment :lmao DEAN FINALLY GOT TO TALK!!!! :woo

LOL "I'll call you next time I'm in jail" 

Also, was that officer's last name Ambrose? Is he related to Dean? :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol that's semantics


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Man, Matt Stafford sucks :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TYLER.

:mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

dannybosa said:


> Remember KO is in the ring
> :duck


I forgot about that. All that time KO was just standing there? LoL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyler just got killed.

:damn


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I guess they're trying to rehab Owens after making him a jobber for so long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He comes back to feud with Lashley.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kev is the fucking man


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good reason to start a feud though


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought he quit because he wasn't getting title shots? Now he quit because Bobby hurt his best friend?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least Owens gave an "explanation" about why he was attacking the Shield.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The fuck you quit because of Lashley?  

If he doesnt do a package piledriver this gimmick is pointless...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are they plugging Smackdown matches on Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The angle is dumb, but KO's promo there was good.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Isn’t this Kevin Owens thing the exact same thing Orton is doing on Smackdown. Well I guess I owe the creative team an apology, I didn’t think they actually watched wrestling.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens is awesome. He can turn the garbage they come up with for him into gold.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> So they are doing the 20th anniversary now even though it was in June?
> 
> 
> 
> .




I was wondering the same thing because I remember it being summertime when I watched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not really feeling Renee on commentary if im honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GABLE.

:mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So Samoa Joe says “NIGHT NIGHT” once and Vince cums in his knickers and says “GO OUT THERE AND SAY THAT AGAIN DAMMIT!”


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I remember a time when Gable was part of a actual good tag team.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Gable just popping up in front of Roode in the entrance :lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I can’t deal with Renee and Cole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GABLE on TV two weeks in a row?

:trips8


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bobby teamed with Gable, poor Bobby.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Creative doesnt try anymore, theres barely progress


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This has to end with a Roode heel turn eventually.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is the Ascension on my screen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the slowest I've ever seen a RAW thread in my 6 years on here.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> This is the slowest I've ever seen a RAW thread in my 6 years on here.


Raw has been on for just about 2 hours now and thread dosn't even have 40 pages!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alexa on the way :yum:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rhonda is up next, What is the main event tonight?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good to see the actual talent of American Alpha getting a chance to shine

Roode is turning on him something fierce :lol

The tag not main eventing? I guess "plans changed" and whatever with the Shield is main eventing


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

As happy as I am to see Gable, is this team going to lead to anything?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> This is the slowest I've ever seen a RAW thread in my 6 years on here.


Literally NOTHING has happened besides Owens promo.






Like literally.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tag match not main eventing...interesting, I wonder how they will close things with Reigns and Braun (since Ambrose/Rollins already showed up to attack Dolph/Drew).

Hopefully the plans also "change" tomorrow on SD and Brie/Maryse doesn't main events.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ they did it, i thought nah it must be a big joke but noo they fucking did it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf kind of game did Nia Jax change?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Jets putting up 48 points :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder how much money WWE spent to get put on those categories.

Nia competing with Serena and Cristiano :lmao


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Moneyhatting E! now eh. Yikes.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Just give me Ronda's match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> The Jets putting up 48 points :sodone


Winnipeg started their Preason already?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Civil code, not Napoleonic code, FFS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun is so awful at talking.

:lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Trophies said:


> The Jets putting up 48 points :sodone


Holy shit seriously?


edit: holy crap you aint lying. How the hell did they pull that off?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Definitely not epic.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Raw has been on for just about 2 hours now and thread dosn't even have 40 pages!


Can YOU really blame us at this point? Besides abandoning RAW in terms of ratings, it's looking more and more like a TNA Impact thread from 2014/15 in theses parts, I think the gif sums it up nicely








​


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A regular tag team match for Drew/Dolph vs Dean/Seth??? BORING. I wanted HIAC


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa looking great again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You can bid on Alexa's shirt? some weirdo is gonna spend 1000s of dollars just to sniff it. Wonder who from the Alexa fan thread it will be?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cue Ronda spamming her Judo throw multiple times again tonight and the sheep acting like she's good in the ring.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> You can bid on Alexa's shirt? some weirdo is gonna spend 1000s of dollars just to sniff it. Wonder who from the Alexa fan thread it will be?


Pretty sure they wash them first...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Some geek is gonna buy Alexa's shirt and turn it into a skeet sheet. :lol

God dammit, where's my credit card...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Did Foxy forget she's a heel?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Rousey's smiling is so cringe...WTF, stop!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Ronda stop fucking smiling like shes still all giddy and happy to be here? That was fine for her first few weeks here but its time to stop acting like an excited fan coming out now. Can you imagine her coming out to a UFC fight acting like that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This all happy friendly persona really doesn't suits Ronda.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Her smiling goes against her persona. they don't have Roman smiling and shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That kick didn't connect.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

That shirt better be left unwashed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf is Alicia Fox wearing exactly??


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

Gonna buy Alexa's shirt and have my gf wear it for some roleplay lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just keep the camera on Alexa please


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Renee, you're a fan of Ronda that's great. Your comment about Alicia was golden.
Just call the show yourself


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> This all happy friendly persona really doesn't suits Ronda.


It really bugs me, your supposed to be this badass MMA star. Stop smiling


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is Ronda actually gonna wrestle?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Hart Attack :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa just slapped the shit out of her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> It really bugs me, your supposed to be this badass MMA star. Stop smiling


Right, I mean she doesn't have to bee all angry but they really need to tone down the current attitude.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Pretty sure they wash them first...


WWE wont spend money on pyro you think they're going to buy laundry detergent?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Serious question, have Sasha and Bayley been on the show tonight at all? I've been flipping back and forth between this and football.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda's gimmick is she was an MMA fighter that's a fan of wrestling. It was the entire basis for her first 3 matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Ronda gets tagged in, does 1 awkward move and tags out? Yeah thats how i figured this would go. 

Next she'll get the hot tag and spam some judo throws and lock on that horrible armbar and win. At some point WWE shes gonna have to have a one on one long match and actually do shit other than judo throws and an armbar.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Serious question, have Sasha and Bayley been on the show tonight at all? I've been flipping back and forth between this and football.


Nope.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Serious question, have Sasha and Bayley been on the show tonight at all? I've been flipping back and forth between this and football.


Nope, they haven't been shown at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> WWE wont spend money on pyro you think they're going to buy laundry detergent?


If that's the case I'll buy it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Serious question, have Sasha and Bayley been on the show tonight at all? I've been flipping back and forth between this and football.


No. No mention of either of those two either on commentary.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PavelGaborik said:


> Is Ronda actually gonna wrestle?


She is going to get hot tag, do a couple of arm throws (or what ever you call that move), put on her awful looking armbar and get the win.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I hope Lita shows up.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda has once again done absolutely nothing. 

Can't wait to see her spam her little Judo throws and go for her little armbar. What a talent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rowdy Ronda~!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn that camera man is right on Alexa’s ass. Smart man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> You can bid on Alexa's shirt? some weirdo is gonna spend 1000s of dollars just to sniff it. Wonder who from the Alexa fan thread it will be?


I remember when they did that with the IIconics after their main roster debut, they put Peyton's and Billie's shirts on the auction, the same guy bought both :lol. The funny part was the Billie's shirt was sold for 500 dollars and Peyton's for over 1k.

Before you ask, it wasn't me, I am broke af


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Gawd damn dat alexa booty kada


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This has been a pretty long match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

UFC fighter/Baddest woman on the planet? Just throw her into the barricade, that’ll be enough to take her out


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol Ronda just awkwardly starting at Mickey there for ten seconds


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Alexa Bliss is good for business. Them cheeks


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Gawd damn dat alexa booty kada


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Also what the fuck kind of gloves does Ronda wear? With them weird straps going up to each knuckle? Looks weird as hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mickie ded.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ronda's punches looks SO bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when we thought Ronda was good?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate Rhonda’s theme :allen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa with the cheapshot.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole- "Now thats how the armbar is done!"

Um no its not Cole you fucking tool.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

young stop saying ow ohhhhhh and oh c'mon after every impactful move


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Showstopper said:


> Serious question, have Sasha and Bayley been on the show tonight at all? I've been flipping back and forth between this and football.


Knew they wouldn't be on Raw when i saw that it was Ember Vs Dana on main event so there is no one left for them to face tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda is fucking dreadful.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

They've never cut to the commentary booth this frequently...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Give that cameraman an Emmy :clap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I lol'd


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Remember when we thought Ronda was good?


Not really. :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Michael Cole talking up Ronda - “RONDA ROUSEY IS 1 AND 0 IN TAG TEAM MATCHES!!!!!!”


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wazo said:


> Knew they wouldn't be on Raw when i saw that it was Ember Vs Dana on main event so there is no one left for them to face tonight.


I've been watching but haven't really been paying attention. Is this really the main event? LMAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another SD feud promo.

:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HiddenFlaw said:


> I hate Rhonda’s theme :allen


Thhe theme she has does not suit her at all. She is supposed to be a bad ass wrestler but her theme is to happy go lucky sounding.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they will play up that kick to the ribs to extend the Ronda/Alexa match at HIAC.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't watched Smackdown in ages but damn, Becky seems like a great heel. I'll definitely check out their match at HIC.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

All these Smackdown video packages just goes to show how much better that show is compared to Raw right now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Thhe theme she has does not suit her at all. She is supposed to be a bad ass wrestler but her theme is to happy go lucky sounding.


She also comes out smiling and waving Everytime she enters to boot.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> Another SD feud promo.
> 
> :lmao


They are promoting SD because it's a duel branded PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Completely forgot about Elias. Amazing how much they've slowed him down.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can Ronda not be put in with women who have slow reactions?
Can Alexa actually aim her kick at her ribs if he's meant tbe kick her there?


Have fun with the rest of the go home show promoting another PPV


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rest in peace braun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't we have this same segment before of Braun screaming backstage searching for Reigns?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

ROOOOMANNNNN


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte/Becky is among the few matches I am looking forward to this Sunday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't even get into Braun the same way as because we know he's getting buried at Hell in a Cell. The aura or momentum about him is just gone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> They are promoting SD because it's a duel branded PPV.


All of them are dual branded PPVs these days. So, it's still kind of dumb to me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I've been watching but haven't really been paying attention. Is this really the main event? LMAO


He is talking that Dana vs Ember was taped for Main Event before RAW, not that it is the main event of RAW lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ember now on Main Event.

Yikes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Moar commercials.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> He is talking that Dana vs Ember was taped for Main Event before RAW, not that it is the main event of RAW lol


Oh okay, I was gonna say I know the show has been awful but clearly someone at WWE has to realize how shit of a ME that would be lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Charlotte and Becky don't deliver a great match I don't want to hear it from their fans that it is because they don't get the spotlight or the time, because they most likely will get both


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> He is talking that Dana vs Ember was taped for Main Event before RAW, not that it is the main event of RAW lol


Lol Main Event is still a thing? You know your career is fucked if you're on that show and can't get on Raw. What was the opening match Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder? 

lol poor Ember bet she wishes she was still in NXT.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> If Charlotte and Becky don't deliver a great match I don't want to hear it from their fans that it is because she doesn't get the spotlight or the time, because they most likely will get both


I still can't believe it's not inside HIAC


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> If Charlotte and Becky don't deliver a great match I don't want to hear it from their fans that it is because she doesn't get the spotlight or the time, because they most likely will get both


They're in the Cell, right?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Some boos in there for Ronda. Crowd... slowly... turning...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> They're in the Cell, right?


They haven't said it is, unfortunately. So unless they do it tomorrow it won't be.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A kick to the ribs causes serious injury now


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn that was a pretty rough promo from Ronda.

Sounded so robotic and she forgot her lines in the middle there.

Get her Heyman and have him cut promos for her, she shouldn't be there as much as she is as well. She's losing her star power by showing up each week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Ember now on Main Event.
> 
> Yikes.


Don't worry, she will be back on RAW... when she gets some charisma


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Weekly Elias check in here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They haven't said it is, unfortunately. So unless they do it tomorrow it won't be.


Oh, wow. So what is the SD match in the Cell?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly is so gorgeous <3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are really having Ronda on the verge of crying?! :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It's time to mute my stream


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, wow. So what is the SD match in the Cell?


 Orton-Jeff.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who wants to walk with Elias? wtf does that even mean? he's not walking he's sitting on a fucking stool. At some point does he plan on getting a bunch of people and going on a walk a thon or something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What're they doing to Ronda?

:lmao

fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Foley interrupting the GOAT.


----------



## theced (Feb 23, 2007)

Orton vs Hardy is the smackdown cell match...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, wow. So what is the SD match in the Cell?


Orton/Hardy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, wow. So what is the SD match in the Cell?


Orton vs Hardy LOL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#BangBang


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I still can’t get over how they give him shitty 100 dollar guitars for this. If he’s a big deal at least get a decent guitar


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> They are really having Ronda on the verge of crying?! :lol


 WTF was that promo from her? Usually I give promos a pass but this was something else. What was she doing? Trying to sound like a robot/machine and then forgets her line mid promo..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mick please fire your fucking barber, cause he can't ever seem to give you a decent haircut that doesn't look like your 10 year old son did it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> WTF was that promo from here? Usually I give promos a pass but this was something else. What was she doing? Trying to sound like a robot/machine and then forgets her line mid promo..


That was awful. Holy fuck.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ace said:


> Orton-Jeff.




Foley rocking a Jermaine Jackson curl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> WTF was that promo from her? Usually I give promos a pass but this was something else. What was she doing? Trying to sound like a robot/machine and then forgets her line mid promo..


It was terrible, could definitely have done without that promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Remember when Foley was GM?

:mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What were the fans chanting there?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Foley’s haircut :lol he prob cut it himself


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did Elias just accidentally say Toast-slam instead of Chokeslam?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How long has Foley been living off that HIAC match?

Probably not Mick's fault, doesn't make it any less tiring.

I've heard a million different versions of this same speech.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Remember when Foley was GM?
> 
> :mj4


I just want to remember when he was comissioner, those were the days :mj2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What the hell is that thing on Mick Foley’s head?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else tired of Foley crying and talking intensely about that same HIAC match over and over again?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

foley is soo good at promos


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're still talking about that match on TV..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh gawd mick foley back even for one night is so no thanks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Special Guest Ref? WTF that was so random.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Foley special guest ref...alright.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have one question. WHY?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why does the UC match need a Special Guest Ref? For fuckery?

So out of the blue.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Foley going to fuck it up for braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was random.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I have one question. WHY?


because romun isnt a big enough draw and :braun isnt either so they gotta try to drum up more interest some kinda way


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

So Foley's new gimmick is grumpy old man...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Get to the point Foley, way too much drama.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I just want to remember when he was comissioner, those were the days :mj2


I loved the storyline with foley and SCSA trying to figure out who ran him over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I have one question. WHY?


Who the fuck knows, the feud is a mess.

Nearing in on WFOTY a couple weeks in.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's time to smile


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I love Foley...but yeah that was random AF


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

> Im not here to talk about the past
> Talks about the past

Classic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Foley special guest ref for HIAC, why? why? Wtf does he have to do with any of this feud between Strowman and Reigns? So he's just special guest ref because? What makes this HIAC match any different form last years where he didn't give a fuck about it?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Get to the point Foley, way too much drama.


 Dude babbled on for 5 mins and then randomly announced he's going to be the special guest referee in a throwaway segment with Elias. No Roman or Braun in sight, i.e. the guys who will actually be in the HIAC match. Comical :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn.

:mj4


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Borelor yuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Such a random thing to make Foley the ref on the Reigns/Braun match.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Liked the promo, in spite of the random referee thing, Foley can always go on the mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a random main event.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Foley special guest ref for HIAC, why? why? Wtf does he have to do with any of this feud between Strowman and Reigns? So he's just special guest ref because? What makes this HIAC match any different form last years where he didn't give a fuck about it?


 Fitting.

A match that doesn't need a HIAC gets a special guest ref that the match doesn't need.

Just putting as much shit into it to make up for the shit feud and make it feel more important than it is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Dude babbled on for 5 mins and then randomly announced he's going to be the special guest referee in a throwaway segment with Elias. No Roman or Braun in sight, i.e. the guys who will actually be in the HIAC match. Comical :lol


Yeah it was totally random.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I remember during the first brand split, even with dual ppvs, raw ONLY promoted the raw brand ppv matches, and Smackdown did the same. Then again, now when there's only 1 match tops that's anticipated i see why they gotta screw that formula up...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mick is having an event near where I am where he's re-living his HITC match with Taker in a week or so to boot lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bink77 said:


> I remember during the first brand split, even with dual ppvs, raw ONLY promoted the raw brand ppv matches, and Smackdown did the same. Then again, now when there's only 1 match tops that's anticipated i see why they gotta screw that formula up...


 Raw doesn't have a single interesting match for the PPV because of their shit Shield build for their big matches, so I kinda get it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is a match with Finn Balor supposed to intimidate or be some kind of punishment for Elias? He's a skinny geek, Big Show or someone like that would have been appropriate. Yet Foley informs him he's gotta face a skinny smiling Irishmen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate it when a main event match is randomly put together and the two wrestlers aren't even feuding.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Foley is the ref in hiac for fuckery


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Foley is the ref in hiac for fuckery


Sure but there is nothing that ties Foley to the Reigns/Braun match and feud. It is completely random.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I guess Foley "screws" Braun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I hate it when a main event match is randomly put together and the two wrestlers aren't even feuding.


Still better than the main event of tomorrow's Smackdown though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun will come to the ring and cause a DQ, Reigns will show up and attack Braun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking at the HIAC card, there really isn't even one match on either show that has really piqued my interest. Such a meh card.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Sure but there is nothing that ties Foley to the Reigns/Braun match and feud. It is completely random.


 Is it surprising, the feud has been ass.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Sure but there is nothing that ties Foley to the Reigns/Braun match and feud. It is completely random.


unless foley is there to screw roman


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Looking at the HIAC card, there really isn't even one match on either show that has really piqued my interest. Such a meh card.


Well i'm curious if Jeff is gonna die or suffer a career ending injury by doing a stupid spot off the cell, other than that yeah nothing has my interest either.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Looking at the HIAC card, there really isn't even one match on either show that has really piqued my interest. Such a meh card.


 Meh, there's 3 matches I'm interested in and they're all SD matches.

Raw might as well not be on the show with how they've built their matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice of them to take a break from the commercials..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> unless foley is there to screw roman


It is still random.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Meh, there's 3 matches I'm interested in and they're all SD matches.
> 
> Raw might as well not be on the show with how they've built their matches.


Really? I couldn't find one. Entire card looks like ass. Winners are so damn predictable, too.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Renee is no dice at this


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are two guys who don't even have matches at HIAC main eventing the go home show to HIAC?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great finish.

fpalm


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Did Cole tell renee not to cheer? :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

How come this show blows so much?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what in the actual fuck is this


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley got a manager too? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is Lio Rush doing on Raw???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf why are they randomly bringing in guys from 205 Live to be managers on Raw in random segments? Drake Maverick randomly AOP's manager, Drew Gulak randomly with a bunch of midcard heels jumping The Shield, am i missing something here?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hire him as Bobby's mouthpiece NOW!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

KEEP THIS MAN AS LASHLEYS MANAGER


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wwe is in a bad bad place. Wow


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Famous b jr


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not only does Charly got beauty, she got brains too.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Lashley manager sounded like Eazy E.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charley was so turned on there


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Charly was afraid that Braun was going to rape her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ is in the MMC???

Wow.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I think Charly was afraid that Braun was going to rape her


She wouldn't have the pleasure.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf why are they randomly bringing in guys from 205 Live to be managers on Raw in random segments?


because they're getting rid of 205 since vince has taken full control of 205 live


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More commercials. Are they serious?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> More commercials. Are they serious?


They are going 15 minutes over tonight.


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

How much of the 3 hours have been commercials? A full hour?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> They are going 15 minutes over tonight.


Would be hilarious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm loving the new duo of Lio Rush and Lashley, it could get over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker on Raw next week. It's in Texas, so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Shut up Braun. Geek


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Undertaker LIVE twice in a month? Mark is making bank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, ok so this Super showdown shite isn’t over yet. Great


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on, already.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Taker on Raw next week. It's in Texas, so I guess that makes sense.




I’m surprised they waited this late in the show to promote it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yawnnnnn.....................big net drops on braun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Romun beat :braun at hide and go seek and :braun is NOT happy about it


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol they ruined Braun beyond belief.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun is dead, you can hear a pin drop in the arena.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are really going fast with the Taker/Triple H build when the super Showdown PPV is about a month away.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FrankenTodd said:


> I’m surprised they waited this late in the show to promote it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point. That is odd.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ace said:


> I'm loving the new duo of Lio Rush and Lashley, it could get over.




A much better pairing than AOP and Drake Maverick


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey :braun :

PRONOUNS, PAL


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL @ Braun walking into that SMP :lmao

What an idiot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun literally just walked into that??

:lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mick Foley special guest referee? Must have missed that. That’s random. But okay, whatever makes this shithole of a match more interesting


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Braun literally just walked into that??
> 
> :lmao


 Monster with zero reaction speed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG!!!!!11111!!!! DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT????


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Braun literally just walked into that??
> 
> :lmao


Everybody just stands there and takes the "superman punch" when it is painfully obvious they could punch or kick Romun in the stomach way before the "superman punch" ever landed

One of the dumbest "signature moves" ever


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Absolutely pitiful.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well on that bombshell raw fucking sucks


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Coles over hyping :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd couldn't care less


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So they went over for that?

LOL I knew they were going to do a big spot to get some heat into the dead feud, but what a weak reception to finish on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still boos, too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Camera work messed it up there, wrong angle.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

It was pathetically quiet when Braun entered and spoke. He is completely finished


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Coles over hyping :lol


 Usually a big spot gets the crowd hyped up that's probably the weakest spot/finish I've seen in a while. Crowd was dead.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully Foley screws Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one who heard that. Braun is done.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Roman gonna be arrested now for damaging WWE property? Or for causing bodily harm?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWE should seriously stop putting on wrestling shows and just do round table discussion and story time shows on the Network with old timers about the WWF/E of the past that people actually like and care about


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They have killed Braun, what a shame.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I love how Cole was hyping it to be the greatest thing ever and the crowd giving zero fucks.

Perfect :heston

Keep it up and Roman will get the same reaction Braun is now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who heard that. Braun is done.


 Roman couldn't even get a big pop for a huge planned spot that was designed to get him one. He's done as well.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Put the title on Owens and revamp the show plz.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol they ruined Braun beyond belief.


Fuckin crazy. There was NO reaction whatsoever for Braun tonight. No cheers. No boos. Just people who don't give a fuck about anything he is saying because of how forced it is.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

To think Braun was arguably the most over superstar on the roster 2 months ago, and now you could hear a rat piss on cotton when he speaks. 

Nice to see Roman end on top again too. Well deserved. :heyman6


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No one wants to boo Braun and the shit he's saying is so contrived.

Ass backwards feud which has resulted in a match and feud no one cares about.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> To think Braun was arguably the most over superstar on the roster 2 months ago, and now you could hear a rat piss on cotton when he speaks.
> 
> Nice to see Roman end on top again too. Well deserved. :heyman6


 Imagine if an over babyface like Austin or Rock did that to a heel, they would have gotten monster pops. That's one of the most lackluster big spots in recent times.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock Lesnar - check
Braun Strowman - check

Who's next? :reigns2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Utter tepid trash.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Ace said:


> Brock Lesnar - check
> Braun Strowman - check
> 
> Who's next? :reigns2


Ambrose is turning soon, dont worry.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre/Braun Strowman/Raw heels/Shield opening segment + attack (mostly because of the promos from the heels)

- Triple H promo

- Baron Corbin/Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose backstage segment

- Kevin Owens destroys Tyler Breeze

- Kevin Owens promo

- Bobby Lashley/Lio Rush backstage segment 

- Braun Strowman tossing a man around backstage lol)

- Elias/Mick Foley concert performance + segment


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Ambrose is turning soon, dont worry.


:argh:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Ambrose is turning soon, dont worry.


Let's hope so.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> Brock Lesnar - check
> Braun Strowman - check
> 
> Who's next? :reigns2


We still got Dean Ambrose, The Rock, and Goldberg as food to satiate the Big Dog's appetite. Maybe they'll scrap the whole Taker thing and have HBK come out of retirement to face Roman too.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre/Braun Strowman/Raw heels/Shield opening segment + attack (mostly because of the promos from the heels)
> 
> ...


I knew you'd like at least half that show. Hey man, more power to you. I wish i could enjoy Any part of this era. I just don't.

What's your secret? Beer? Weed? Acid? I gotta know...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ace said:


> Brock Lesnar - check
> Braun Strowman - check
> 
> Who's next? :reigns2


Come on you know exactly who's next:

:ambrose4 :rollins4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Put the title on Rollins.

The show is a shitshow, putting the title on someone who is over and has the backing of the fans will go a long way in turning things around and getting fans to care about the show again.

After that you can have Ambrose ruthlessly stab Rollins in the back and take the title off him.

That's the story to tell here.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lowest activity I've ever seen in this thread


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Lowest activity I've ever seen in this thread


Right? That's what I said earlier on.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

62 pages by end of episode...that they were going to amp up to go against mnf...


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

There's gonna be an embarrassing rating tmr, isn't there...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Right? That's what I said earlier on.


Only 62 pages ? damn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am dvring this right now. Approximately how much of it should I fast forward?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bink77 said:


> 62 pages by end of episode...that they were going to amp up to go against mnf...


 They went over by 15 mins as well :lol

Tonight's MNF game wasn't good either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE doesn't even try in the Fall anymore; it seems.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I can always tell the rating will be low if this thread is low. And this is the lowest I've ever seen. Ooph


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I am dvring this right now. Approximately how much of it should I fast forward?


 Don't bother watching it. Youtube HHH and the Lio Rush and Lashley segments, rest was shit from what I saw.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, so judging from the reactions (and how few of them there are) I didn't miss much by gaming tonight instead of watching Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Only 62 pages ? damn.


Turrible.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The backstage segment with Dean, Seth, Corbin and the sheriff (who may or may not have been Dean's relative lol) was my favourite part of the show tonight :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

> Never thought I wouldn’t be interested in a Seth Rollins segment but this Shield shit is killing off my interest in my favorite part about wrestling(Seth Rollins) not only is he a freaking supporting character but he’s barely even came out with his championship in the past few weeks. He’s not even defending it this Sunday. Seth always builds up a shit ton of momentum and WWE always somehow finds a way to squander it.
> 
> Seth cashed in and saves the Mania 31 Main Event. Everyone is super pumped to see him have a amazing run as champion. WWE books him as a loser who couldn’t beat Curt Hawkins without cheating
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nah, nothing to miss tonight, really.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Nah, nothing to miss tonight, really.


Story of this company from top to bottom. Meh.

Anyone else remember when Raw threads went 300-400 pgs? Yeah. Pepperidge Farms remembers that shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bink77 said:


> Anyone else remember when Raw threads went 300-400 pgs? Yeah. Pepperidge Farms remembers that shit.


Used to get 4-5K posts per week when I first joined. Threads were fun.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nothing about following this company in any way is fun anymore.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Wow, so judging from the reactions (and how few of them there are) I didn't miss much by gaming tonight instead of watching Raw?


Aside from Alexa Bliss looking stunning as always, you didn't miss much at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> Don't bother watching it. Youtube HHH and the Lio Rush and Lashley segments, rest was shit from what I saw.


I bit the bullet and am watching the first segment to see what the fuss is all about. What an absolutely atrocious segment. Having three guys treat the roster like jobbers is just as bad as when Brock, Taker, Roman and whoever else has done it. The crowd reaction spoke volumes. Tepid all around. Hey Vince, is it working yet? :reigns2

Will skim the rest tomorrow. I assume HHH put himself in a good time slot and also got the best reaction of the night?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The only things I remember of the show are the Dean/Seth/Corbin segment and Alexa's booty :shrug


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

#BestForBusiness said:


> Aside from Alexa Bliss looking stunning as always, you didn't miss much at all.


Ah, so literally nothing to offer for me then. I'm not really attracted to girls who look like teenagers if I'm honest.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ace said:


> Put the title on Rollins.
> 
> The show is a shitshow, putting the title on someone who is over and has the backing of the fans will go a long in turning things around and fans giving about the show.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, so it'll never happen.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Was at the show and then looked at some of parts on TV. A bunch of Beer Money chants were muted and all the boo chants towards Roman were muted as well.
I personally enjoyed the show, but I think only because I was there. It looks like on TV it wasn't that great. Hopefully HIAC will be good, which it won't, but one can only hope.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm still surprised people here are watching Raw take a shit every Monday night, live. Hell, I doubt I'll even bother skimming through the recording this week.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Nikki should have beat either Logan or Liv, not Ruby. That sucked.

I liked KO's promo.

I don't understand why Bobby was moved to RAW if they weren't gona do anything with him, he'd have been better on SD in the mid-card. Maybe he can finally turn on Chad?

Mickie losing 

No one is benefiting from The Shield reunion except Roman. Braun, Ambrose, Rollins, and The Revival in a way.. all lost momentum. 

meh episode.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Everybody just stands there and takes the "superman punch" when it is painfully obvious they could punch or kick Romun in the stomach way before the "superman punch" ever landed
> 
> One of the dumbest "signature moves" ever


As soon as Roman is off his feet, hit his ass.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bink77 said:


> Anyone else remember when Raw threads went 300-400 pgs? Yeah. Pepperidge Farms remembers that shit.


Product's been so bad for so long now even a bunch of hardcore fans have tapped out. :francis 

Now we're down to the most diehard fans at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> That makes sense, so it'll never happen.



The Greatest Story Never Told.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I'm still surprised people here are watching Raw take a shit every Monday night, live. Hell, I doubt I'll even bother skimming through the recording this week.


The people who sit through the full 3 hours of RAW - nevermind watching any of it - are the same people who pour the milk in before cereal, butter both sides of their toast, and eat soup with a fork. 

Basically, crazies.

I love Sami Zayn, and was really enjoying his heel turn, but I didn't watch one second of him on RAW. It's an absolute toxic cesspit of human excrement, and the people who actually enjoy this show scare me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Showstopper said:


> WWE doesn't even try in the Fall anymore; it seems.


They don't try any other time of the year. Why should fall be different


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I cant even make it through the highlights on youtube anymore its so bad. There is just zero hype or draw. Nothing matters except Roman and who he is feuding with.

RAW needs a big change something crazy and unpredictable. Have fucking Lashley beat Roman for the belt on RAW or something.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I watch the entire 3 hours of Raw, but I do it while I chat with you guys and with my Mum (we snark on it just as much as everyone on the Raw thread :lol) and while I surf the internet. Doesn't mean I'm paying attention the entire time - the only time it has my full attention is when Dean is on screen tbh LOL.

I don't have a DVR or any way of recording so I can't skip parts of it :shrug


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre/Braun Strowman/Raw heels/Shield opening segment + attack (mostly because of the promos from the heels)
> 
> ...


Wow. Sounds like a fantastic show, full of highlights. Too bad I missed it.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

wwe phrase of the month "put you down".


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I totally forgot about RAW, I found it on my Youtube feed and went through the show in literally 2 minutes, and thank god I've forgotten about this piece of shit. So many pathetic and backwards things happening, like I always say it's insanity. This is the least interested I've been in the product since mid 2011, it's the worst it's ever been. It reached the point where I really feel insulted just watching it. It'll be a long break.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Couldn't make it through tonight. Even Alexa's butt didn't keep me there.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol man I dont know what to say about RAW now. Lol. Looks like everyone has lost momentum in this quest to get Roman cheered as humanly possible. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose are looking like a bunch of lackeys again which is depressing. I even forgot Seth was the IC Champ because he hasn't been coming out with the Title for the past few weeks. 

And did I miss something? Why is a directionless Bobby Roode tag teaming up with Chad Gable now? Because they are both directionless? Speaking of being directionless, let's just put Grinn Balor and Elias in a match because we can. Mick Foley was out there doing his usual promo and that was fine though. I didnt mind the women's stuff although I think Ruby Riot should have defeated Nikki Bella instead. And yeah, that brawl at the end. The fans didn't even react much to it. What a trainwreck this has been.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Rousey just doesn't seem like a big deal anymore. I know many won't like this, but I think her alliance/friendship with Nattie has hurt her.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Rousey just doesn't seem like a big deal anymore. I know many won't like this, but I think her alliance/friendship with Nattie has hurt her.


Why are they even partnered together anyway?

Is it because Piper was related to the Hart family?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Why are they even partnered together anyway?
> 
> Is it because Piper was related to the Hart family?


I wonder this too. I think Nattie helped Ronda with her training. That's about it. 

The best thing for Rousey would be to get in championship feud with Sasha Banks. Let Banks be a heel that isn't afraid of Rousey. Let Rousey show an aggressiveness that she's yet to show thus far.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah but but,














The title is at least on the show every week











:brock4


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Brock said:


> Yeah but but,
> 
> The title is at least on the show every week
> 
> :brock4



I agree with you somewhat. After Summerslam it looked like we were getting open challenges for the Universal Championship. Had that gone in that direction the show would be more entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Rousey just doesn't seem like a big deal anymore. I know many won't like this, but I think her alliance/friendship with Nattie has hurt her.


Her current all smiles super friendly character doesn't suits her either, she doesn't needs to be all angry but they could do with toning that down. Also, they had her do a promo in the verge of tears last night because she was attacked by Alexa from behind..."baddest woman on the planet", what was up with that?

Part of the issue is clearly the booking and writing but I think she still has ways to go when it comes to her ring work and people can see that. I was one of those rooting for her even before she had her debut match at Mania and hoping she would turn out good or even great but outside of that one match (which was very rehearsed) she hasn't showed much and the more she wrestles the more her lack of experience becomes evident. They need to drop the whole punching thing they have her do, she has never been a striker let alone a good one even in her MMA run, she was actually beaten twice because her striking game is very weak, and it shows now that she is doing so much of it in WWE.

She also needs a lot of work on the mic or they should get her a manager.

But we'll see, she still has time to improve but at this rate I am not sure if come April next year Ronda will be ready for something of the caliber of main eventing Mania against Charlotte.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose, Rollins and Owens were good in their segments, everything else was boring.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Her current all smiles super friendly character doesn't suits her either, she doesn't needs to be all angry but they could do with toning that down. Also, they had her do a promo in the verge of tears last night because she was attacked by Alexa from behind..."baddest woman on the planet", what was up with that?
> 
> Part of the issue is clearly the booking and writing but I think she still has ways to go when it comes to her ring work and people can see that. I was one of those rooting for her even before she had her debut match at Mania and hoping she would turn out good or even great but outside of that one match (which was very rehearsed) she hasn't showed much and the more she wrestles the more her lack of experience becomes evident. They need to drop the whole punching thing they have her do, she has never been a striker let alone a good one even in her MMA run, she was actually beaten twice because her striking game is very weak, and it shows now that she is doing so much of it in WWE.
> 
> ...


Solid points. Yeah I'm not sure if she'll be ready for the main event of next year's WM. This is probably why we've heard rumors of The Rock being in the main event of WM 35 AND the latest rumor of a possible HBK/Taker rematch. After WM 34 it seemed like a sure thing that Rousey/Charlotte would main event.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Solid points. Yeah I'm not sure if she'll be ready for the main event of next year's WM. This is probably why we've heard rumors of The Rock being in the main event of WM 35 AND the latest rumor of a possible HBK/Taker rematch. After WM 34 it seemed like a sure thing that Rousey/Charlotte would main event.


Perhaps, even tho I think the whole thing with HBK/Taker and all this one last time thing with Triple H is probably because Taker is actually retiring and he likely asked for HBK to be the one to do it. Not a guarantee, of course but it would really be a meaningless thing to do to just have HBK come out of retirement, have a match with Taker and then just continue as if nothing happened.

The Rock is a possibility for the main event, but I am not sure if it will actually happen. A Shield triple threat would be a good one with a heel Ambrose in the mix.

Either way, I would like for Charlotte to get the main event slot but if Ronda isn't ready for it, I'd like to have Reigns in it. Would like to see him break Hogan's record and a Shield triple threat would also give Rollins and Ambrose that Mania main event spotlight too.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

A go-home-show that only made it to 66 pages (so far) even with post-show comments?


Ouchies.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Perhaps, even tho I think the whole thing with HBK/Taker and all this one last time thing with Triple H is probably because Taker is actually retiring and he likely asked for HBK to be the one to do it. Not a guarantee, of course but it would really be a meaningless thing to do to just have HBK come out of retirement, have a match with Taker and then just continue as if nothing happened.
> 
> The Rock is a possibility for the main event, but I am not sure if it will actually happen. A Shield triple threat would be a good one with a heel Ambrose in the mix.
> 
> Either way, I would like for Charlotte to get the main event slot but if Ronda isn't ready for it, I'd like to have Reigns in it. Would like to see him break Hogan's record and a Shield triple threat would also give Rollins and Ambrose that Mania main event spotlight too.


o Charlotte and Rousey are main eventing mania I think its pretty much a lock at this point


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL @ the Shield segment.. What a poorly done segment seriously..all of the Raw heels put together in one place and made to look like jobbers...They just flat out ran through them.. I mean i get it, Vince probably thought it worked for Stone cold, so it should work for Roman reigns as well lol... lol @ people thinking KO would explain himself logically why he decided to side with Braun, the guy who flat out bullied and buried him for weeks..

Spare a thought for Dean Ambrose.. Red hot on his return, has a proper heel look....and is instead now a foot soldier to get Roman cheered lol... 

Anyways coming back to the show, I pretty much would skip the entirety..There was nothing in particular that i liked nor any reason why i want to watch HIAC... So now i am supposed to care Dean Ambrose and Seth would be tag champs when both are only there to get Roman cheered and most of the time Seth shows up without the IC title anyways..So that would be yet another title that would be missing after HIAC  .. By the way, why is Mick Foley now the special referee randomly? What has changed that this match deserves a special ref when the Shield has got it covered anyway destroying the Raw heels like a pack of jabronis left and right anyway lol ..and what difference would Mick Foley make even if they do interfere??

P.S: Who wrote the stupid "This isnt the Shield..we are only two of us" after just changing into their outfits from their Shield outfit ..lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It sounded like one of the worst Raws of the year just by reading the results, TBH.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> do you think Rollins is enjoying himself? or is he kind of annoyed that he's being downgraded right now.? I bet Ambrose didn't envision this return. He didn't even get the spotlight at all. He never got a promo to talk about being back or anything. They very much screwed Ambrose..he's not standing out at all.


Welcome to a long god damn time ago, doofus. Stating the obvious is awesome.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Reading what happened just depressed me, so many poor souls sacrificed. 

Please, was there anything from it worth watching on Youtube?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

just finished watching the highlights in youtube, nothing much to say, dean and seth were funny with corbin but nothing else worth of watch imo.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Seeing Kevin Owens in the ring during the backstage segments was my highlight of the night.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1g1dPkcshhjZb-XabNZnXK6IzFrH2V_LL/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hillhank said:


> o Charlotte and Rousey are main eventing mania I think its pretty much a lock at this point


I don't mind it because I'd like Charlotte to main event. 

I just hope Ronda has improved enough by then. They still would get a chance to rehearse the match enough no doubt so it could end up working in a similar way that Ronda's Mania debut did.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

When in doubt, drag out the geezers and degrade more than half the men on the roster with a brawl. Between Brock Lesnar and the Roman Reigns title run, anybody not named Roman Reigns has been degraded or buried. That's why this show has no buzz. The male roster is ruined. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose could be the magnificent linchpin to the show and they're Road Dogg and Billy Gunn tier right. Craziness.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I stopped watching WWE for 12 years until I caught Raw on TV by accident back in Dec. By Feb I was watching Raw regularly again and enjoying it since I hadn't watched it in forever and I didn't know most of the guys or the stories were. Found this site in April and couldn't understand why you guys were so negative and couldn't just enjoy the show. Went to Raw in May with my dad, who also hadn't watched in about 12 years and my wife who had never watched and enjoyed it.

It is now Sep and I haven't watched Raw in over a month. Now I remember why I stopped watching the first time. From the Sasha/Bayley frienemies SL to KO and Sami getting buried to Steamroller Reigns to everything else, it's just too frustrating and exhausting. I don't need that negativity in my life. I just catch up from here and from youtube.

Thank god for NXT. I might start watching the MR again once Vince kicks the bucket.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig UT match inside HIAC. And they announce Foley as special referee in a Elias segment.

K.

No idea why he's needed to be the ref anyway. Yeah, his history with the cell is obvious, but it just summed up how random all this shit is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I should have listened to people, but I chose to watch this just now anyways. Wow it most certainly sucked. I was surprised at how tepid the crowd reactions were all night. This was a poorly written, hard to watch show and I hope it gets the rating that it deserves.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Man this show was shitttt.


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

Nothing was said this week about Dana quitting Titus Worldwide last week?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a very bland edition of RAW.

This stuff with the Attitude Era oldies takes up way too much time.

The opening segment had a lot of promise, but everything that happened throughout the show was forgettable. 5/10


----------

